# piranha eyes



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

i have 3 reds and i noticed that at least one of their eyes on each one is white. like a buble of white on it. whats wrong?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

sounds like " pop eye" its an infection usually comes from bad water conditions or feeders, it is treatable but can kill your fish if untreated I believe, but diseases arent my specialty









if that is not it, it could be ammonia burn, but since there is a bubble it sure sounds like pop eye


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

tyourkie66 said:


> i have 3 reds and i noticed that at least one of their eyes on each one is white. like a buble of white on it. whats wrong?


 one of my p's got bitten on the eyeball, and it looked like you explain... the eye was a little white, and it looked like there was a bubble in his eye too!

i just added a little salt, and upped the temp... his eye was back to normal in a few days


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_Moved to Disease or Parasite_

Wish I could help you out but I have no idea, if you could get a picture I think you get better replys.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> _Moved to Disease or Parasite_
> 
> Wish I could help you out but I have no idea, if you could get a picture I think you get better replys.


I agree!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

tyourkie66 said:


> i have 3 reds and i noticed that at least one of their eyes on each one is white. like a buble of white on it. whats wrong?


 either your tank has high ammonia..time to do a water change or if it like a salt grain look..you might have ick..but as g.g and hannibal mentioned if you can get a pic ,it would help out alot..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

your fish has ammonia burn - do 30% water changes every 2 days untill it gets better (a few days)


----------

